# Fire proofing old timber structure



## jpolkcmpbl (Feb 28, 2016)

I have an old timber structure, 3x12 and 4x12 joists at 14" oc, 30' x 60'.

I need a 2 hour fire separation assembly on the floor-ceiling assembly overhead.

There is some value in the 4x12's, but not enough for true heavy timber rating, which needs min 6" dimension.

I am figuring a UL  L511 with 2 layers of 5/8 and channels, but wonder if anyone has had another systems approved or accepted.


----------



## mark handler (Feb 28, 2016)

[h=2]*Intumescent Fireproofing Paint*[/h] http://shieldindustries.com/fireguard_wp/fireguard/fireguard-e-84/

http://shieldindustries.com/Assemblies/FC-4.pdf


----------



## cda (Feb 28, 2016)

Not sure if a product from this company will help, plus looks

http://www.buildgp.com/densglass-fiberglassmat-shaftliner


----------

